# Clip "On the klein tool pouch"



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

This could quite possibly be a dumb question deserving dumb answers, but what is the push clip on the klein tool pouch for, the #5127 in particular.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Keychains.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Electricians knife


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hang sh!t on.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Electricians knife


 

Yep you got it. My dad and most electricians here used a klein folding knife to strip wire that you hung on that hook. I say used because most guys here use a razor knife now.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Beef jerky.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

It's supposed to be for the knife, and I *do* hang my knife there, but I also hang my keys on it.

Mike


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

To make it look cool.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

ive also seen adjustable wrench on it


i have my knife on it when im not cutting in, otherwise it just goes in the big hole in the middle of my pouch


----------

